# Craftsman guide bushing set



## bayareabob (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello. Two years ago I purchased a Craftsman Professional router model 130.26620 and now am looking for a guide bushing set to go with it. According to Sears, the kit called for (9-25082) has been discounted. There is a set of threaded bushings but do not think they will fit my router. Any suggestions for a bushing set would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I would suggest you just remove the base plate you now have and put the one below in place..

Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement


http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1216-TurnLock-Metal-Bushing/dp/B001JEOIGS/ref=pd_cp_hi_1
======



bayareabob said:


> Hello. Two years ago I purchased a Craftsman Professional router model 130.26620 and now am looking for a guide bushing set to go with it. According to Sears, the kit called for (9-25082) has been discounted. There is a set of threaded bushings but do not think they will fit my router. Any suggestions for a bushing set would be appreciated.


----------



## bayareabob (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll take a look. Oh, and instead of discounted I meant to say discontinued.


----------

